# Any good websites for off grid real estate?



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

The few that i've found are terrible, we're talking like 9 listings in the entire state of PA. I would really love to find the Century21 of off grid. Also I would love to find incomplete off grid listings, for instance a log cabin that has no utilities and maybe just a well. A place where the foundation is set and you could install a generator/wood stove, etc. I also think that surely there must be a descent amount of SHTF homes where people upgrade to a better house, die, end their SHTF phase and give up on it, etc, where are such listings? Century21 doesn't have the right search options it sucks!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Landwatch.com is a good one.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Landwatch.com is a good one.


That's the site I have bookmarked.

One has to be pretty careful about taking their descriptions and photo's at face value. I've had a few disappointments that way. More than one piece of pristine property turned out to be a lot in a subdivision, CCR's and all the BS that goes with them.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Awesome thanks guys!!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

There are millions of acres of forest land that timber companies sell off. Ask your hunters and look up hunting sites and forums. You will find tons. Once you start improving your land you may never leave.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I use Land watch.com , I have seen few good places ,, just need to save up more money .


----------



## ride free (Feb 9, 2016)

Mother Earth News, The New Pioneer, Backwoods Home Magazine, etc all have sections in their advertising pages for real estate sales. I just don't think there is a lot of off-grid housing that people are willing to give up. I could be wrong. Craigslist in the areas you're interested in.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Look for Amish Houses in the ads. Seriously. Areas like I am in, they sell VERY reasonably, many of them are recently built but most people don't want them because they are not McMansions. I almost bought one, but I didn't have the money at the time... since I don't do debt, paying for a "retreat" place out of pocket took a long-term savings plan of many years. 

It was a perfect location, but... yeah, couldn't afford it because I didn't have $70K in cash to drop... and yes, that was for a newish house, barn 10 acres including a 3 acre pond and 5 acre garden. PERFECT.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We were blessed in that we are inheriting a 150 acre parcel that is very remote. No road frontage, a 10 acre lake with an acre fishing pond and wildlife everywhere. The good news is land like this is still affordable. I may buy the adjoining parcel one day and would expect to pay about 1000.00 per acre. The more you buy, the cheaper it is. The more remote and less improved is even better. You can put 20 percent down and finance it for 10 years. If you buy land with no timber rights it is even cheaper. Put your cabin or camper on an acre with small trees and let them clear cut the balance, You will have great understory and browse in less than 2 years. If you buy forest land have a timber cruise done. You'd be amazed how much a veneer grade oak or walnut will bring. (THOUSANDS).


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Part of me is thinking of just plopping down mobile home on a piece of land. How much would it cost to have a well built??


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

To hire a well driller
10,000 to 14,000....YMMV


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

The more I think about it the more I just basically want to search for homes for sale with a well. With composting toilets, wood fired stoves, generators, etc, having a well and a good location is really the two biggest tickets IMO. It would probably be a lot easier to find homes with wells than full blown off grid homes.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I've been looking at buying remote or rural property for some time now. These are just two of the options I've been looking at. 

A small town offers some amenities such as power and water and while it gets me out and away from population centers, I'd still have neighbors. Which may or may not be a good thing. 

I may resort to buying a remote location as a BOL and develop it as recreational property with the undisclosed intention of living there year round should things go to hell.

I've yet to find the ideal place and have come to the conclusion that no matter where I settle, there will always be some level of regulation.


----------



## IprepUprep (Jan 2, 2015)

Renovo - secluded - check it out: Renovo, Clinton County, Pennsylvania land for sale - 1.16 acres at LandWatch.com


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Land for sale, acreage for sale, lots for sale, farms for sale at LandWatch.com probably the best...Land And Farm - Land for sale, Farms for sale, Rural Property for sale and Country Homes, Farms, Ranches for Sale, Recreational Property & Land - United Country Rural Real Estate also good.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Survival blog has it's own survival real estate - limited, but there: SurvivalRealty.com ? Survival retreats and real estate agents worldwide.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I use zillow and type in "off grid"

3322 W Wander Rd, Phoenix, AZ 85087 | MLS #5343258 | Zillow
25850 N Crossfire Trl, Paulden, AZ | MLS #990513 | Zillow
0 Ringer Rd, Ash Fork, AZ 86320 | MLS #164698 | Zillow


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Thanks for the great links!! It seems like there's a balancing act between having a nicely secluded place and having to worry about your BOL being vandalized BECAUSE it's well secluded. Not just BOL but i think it would be healthier to have a home that plays double duty as a vacation home and a BOL. A pure BOL home is a very expensive maybe!


----------

